# Kennzeichen mit balken verdecken/ auspixeln



## Claas M (9. September 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Video, bei dem ich das Kennzeichen mit einem schwarzen Balken verdecken bzw auspixeln möchte.

Ich habe schon einen Effekt angewendet aber der zegt nicht die Wirkung, die ich erwarte. Ist soetwas überhaupt möglich?

Ich würde mich über Hinweise freuen und gucke schon aus youtube, ob es da passendes gibt.

MfG Claas


----------



## chmee (9. September 2007)

Interessant wäre es, zu erfahren, mit welchem Programm Du es realisieren möchtest.

Eine Möglichkeit:
1. Eine Bilddatei mit den Videomaßen erstellen, Hintergrund schwarz.
2. Dort einen Balken (Rechteck) in etwa mit der Größe des auszublendenden Objekts(Kennzeichen) reinzeichnen/füllen - weiss.
3. Datei speichern - zB jpg oder bmp oder tif etc..
4. Im Videoprogramm in die erste Ebene das Originalvideo legen
5. In die zweite Ebene nochmal das Video legen.
6. Verstümmelungseffekt auf Ebene 2 anwenden, zB Mosaik oder weichzeichnen.
7. Zusätzlich in Ebene 2 einen Effekt mit Namen Bildmaske raufsetzen.
( Name abhängig vom Programm - Hilfe benutzen )
8. In diese Maske das zuvor erstellte Bild laden.
9. Nun diese Ebene / oder die Maske mit Keyframes bewegen, damit es auf dem Kennzeichen bleibt. Muss nicht Bild für Bild gemacht werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## Claas M (9. September 2007)

Hi...

ich nutze Adobe Premiere...habe schon herausgefunden wie ich da ein Bild reinlade und in der Größe ändere. Aber irgendwie habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, wie man das Bild an einem 'Pfad' langlaufen lässt, wie man es aus Cinema4D und Konsorten kennt. Bisher habe ich das Ding immer manuell verschoben...ist recht ärgerlich.

Youtube brachte leider ncihts gutes...oder ich habe nicht danach gesucht.

MfG Claas


----------



## chmee (9. September 2007)

Naja, Premiere hat keine Pfadbewegungen. Ansonsten schaltest Du die Uhr beim Standard"effekt" Bewegung ein und setzt die Keyframes. Das sollte allemal ausreichen für den Zweck der Unkenntlichmachung.

Oder Du möchtest nicht grob unkenntlich machen, sondern ersetzen. Das müsstest Du mit After Effects und 4Corner-Pinning machen.

mfg chmee


----------

